# Finally "Killed" my feeder problem



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

This big boar had the deer all soooked up and jusr about had the feeder flipped over nit to mention his big bed he made right under my bow blind so I figured out what time he was coming and go figure not till midnight.....anyway trail cam pics looked like a 175 lb pig and wanted to drop him dead in tracks so decided ni t to use my bow took the old yildiz overunder loaded uo with 00 buckshot and set out to put an end to this guy I sprayed down with scent killer and hit the blind about 9:45 and set tight silently batteling the mosquitos till 12:00 and then got ready and @ 12:09 I heard leafs rattling and pig sniffin anyway he stands in brush checking for danger then walked right in the feeder pen heart was racin when I seen him in moonlight threw the red lens on him and put two rounds right behind the ear dropped in his tracks here's pics what's guesses on weight ?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

317 lbs?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Possibly not sure made truck squat pretty good


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a big arse ugly hog!! 

Congrats on the kill!!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

One more pic


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice job that thing is huge.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a big Boar, Congrats!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweet kill! Have some big cutters? 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sweet! Way bigger than 175!! Id say he is around 350.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Cutters were broke off but thick seeing him in person and unloading him I'd have to say he was at least 350 no doubt


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Heck of a boar! Good kill.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

strong resemblance to ex......little darker hair though..


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lmao that's pretty good there........


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

both still big ol b's


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

North of 350


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations, that's a beast

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## YunGun (Jun 14, 2010)

Did you have to scare his momma off?

haha, nice pig man. Id say no less than 300


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WOW! That's a lot of pig. Your numerous pics rule out any camera angles that might distort actual size. That's a hoss!....... I agree...well north of 300#....Good job!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I would say around 300lbs plus. Nice kill.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Over 350. Good kill


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

That is a beast!! Good job!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Man I've got one on our lease doing the same thing, not quite as big I dont think, But he is ready for a dirt nap!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm glad I got this sucker out as well I agree with everyone he was beating on the door of 375


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice 350 give take a little


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

What a beast! nice kill!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow that thing is a beast. 300+ fo sure.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice kill. Gotta be 300 easy.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

300....big boy


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Way to go. Kill 'em all! 315lb is my guess


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would say he is over 375 look closer to 400


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Easy 350. Nice kill. Put a crown weave on it and it's the spittin' image of Sheila Jackson Lee!!!

That could have been dangerous if you walked up on it. Had one just like it 9 years ago bedded down on sour'd corn. It was sleeping 10 yards from my bow stand and I didn't know it. Could have been bad if I'd have walked to the feeder instead of stand in the dark. Good thing you harvested it.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

congrats nice pig


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice job! Huge boar


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a big one!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice hog, hard to weigh them that big, need some cotton scales...350+


----------

